# Spirit of Cuba Robusto Natural Cigar Review - Cheapie quick stick, good mornin coffee smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Spirit of Cuba Robusto Natural Cigar Review - Cheapie quick stick, good mornin coffee smoke*

I got my AB Spirit of Cuba Stick in one of those cheapie intro bundles you find in the back of magazines. I didn't expect Much, but was pleasantly ...

Read the full review here: Spirit of Cuba Robusto Natural Cigar Review - Cheapie quick stick, good mornin coffee smoke


----------

